
Laser as bright as a billion Suns alters fundamental physics of light and matter - futureguy
http://newatlas.com/billion-sun-brightness-laser-xray/50220/
======
gigatexal
Wow a laser powerful enough to create X-rays from electrons. Not a physicist
but this blew me away.

